# Can you make a decent knife from a lawnmower blade?



## magnolia2017 (Dec 5, 2005)

DH repairs and parts out mowers in his spare time and we've accumulated quite a pile of old blades. I'd like to make a knife for my dad and was wondering if the blades would be suitable for this. 

Maggie


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

They make a decent short machete, but they're a little heavy for a knife.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Most good mower blades are a decent quality tempered steel. Might have a hard time cutting it to shape. Don't cut it with a torch or you'll take the temper out. In the end, you should end up with a knife that would hold a decent edge. Only problem is that it would rust like any other black iron object.

Martin


----------



## georgec (Jul 9, 2007)

Mower blades are a fairly soft steel, you don't want parts breaking off and becoming shrapnel.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

yes you can make a knife from it, but you'll need to retemper the blade.


----------



## magnolia2017 (Dec 5, 2005)

OK, Can I cut the steel with a grinder or do I need to use a chisel and hammer? This will mainly be a knife for show as opposed to a working knife, but I'd still like to do it right. At what stage would I retemper the blade?

Maggie


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

magnolia2017 said:


> OK, Can I cut the steel with a grinder or do I need to use a chisel and hammer? This will mainly be a knife for show as opposed to a working knife, but I'd still like to do it right. At what stage would I retemper the blade?
> 
> Maggie


When you are finished grinding the shape and have everything but the final edge on you heat it up glowing red then quench it in oil and repeat 3 times 
now this is just what i have read i have not done it myself.


----------



## dave85 (Feb 26, 2005)

om you tube

"greenpete's knifemaking"
4 parts, about 8-9 minutes each.

Dave


----------



## Rae Jean (Sep 23, 2007)

Slingblade-murder weapon.


----------

